# Code popping up



## Jellenberger97 (Aug 2, 2017)

My pathfinder shut off while I was driving and when I turned it back on I had to give it some gas to start, the VHC and slip light on, on my dash also. I had the vehicle plugged in to a computer and gave the codes: C1130, P0345, P1446. The guy who plugged it in said it was the camshaft sensor A and the vent control valve. If anybody had any similar things happen or any answers to this problem it would be appreciated. There got to be a simpler answer.


----------



## Jellenberger97 (Aug 2, 2017)

I thought it was something electrical because of the random slip and vhc light coming on.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First of all, it would help if you posted a year of your Pathfinder when posting. If this is a VQ engine, P0345 is the left bank, camshaft sensor (driver's side in the US). Chances are that the camshaft position sensor is failing, which will cause the engine to misfire, surge and/or stall. When the ECM detects an engine management problem, it disables the traction control system, causing the VDC/Slip warning lamps to illuminate. This would also explain the C1130 code, which is a engine signal fault code, meaning the ABS controller has detected a fault with the ECM...which would be the cam sensor issue in this case. 
The P1446 code is a fault code for the evaporative emission system's vent control valve, which is mounted to the back of the evap canister, which stores fuel tank vapors until they can later be sent to the engine to be burned, rather than have them vent into the atmosphere. Nissan vent control valve failure is pretty common; they tend to stick open or closed. When they stick closed, it makes it difficult to refuel as the pressure in the tank can't be vented. When they stick open, it'll prevent the ECM from completing a self-test on the evap system for leaks. Sometimes the evap canister liner will fail and dump carbon in the system, which will also jam the valve and potentially other components. Most of these liner failures occur on the R50 models, typically 96-98 model years, but can happen to any year. On the R51 Pathfinders, it is typically the vent control valve, itself, that fails. On some models, there were TSB's advising on a filter kit available for the problem as well as an updated vent control valve. 
Going back to the cam sensor, it's usually best to stick with genuine Nissan or Hitachi parts. That said, I did recently purchase one from Advance Auto Parts for my 2008 and it was made in Japan and working well, so far. It was a Standard Motor Products/Intermotor branded part.


----------



## Jellenberger97 (Aug 2, 2017)

My bad, it's a 2005 pathfinder se.


----------



## Jellenberger97 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2005's had the vent control valve updated and a TSB to install a filter kit. Info on the kit is found in TSB #NTB07-060a , which can be downloaded at NissanHelp.com:

Nissanhelp.com Forums

The part # the TSB lists for the vent control valve is the older part. The update vent control valve is Nissan 14935-JF00B, which looks like this:

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1D_nK...ister-b-font-Purge-Solenoid-font-b-Valve.jpeg

If you drive in a lot of mud, the filter kit might be worth it. Those that do mostly highway driving and driving on paved roads usually pass on the filter kit, because it costs more than the valve, itself. 

The camshaft position sensor you need is on the back of the left bank cylinder head and is Nissan P/N: 23731-AL61A. Remove the top-side, engine cover. I use a 1/4" drive ratchet with a 10MM socket to get the bolt out. Then, twist the sensor back and forth to help break the seal and pull straight out with the harness connected. Remove the old sensor and plug the new sensor into the harness; this will keep you from dropping the sensor behind the engine. Install the sensor and bolt and tighten the bolt. It's usually a good idea to put a little clean oil or vaseline on the new sensor's "O" ring before you install it.


----------

